

To Hell with Backups - tlongren
http://ksp_me.svbtle.com/to-hell-with-backups

======
bandy
Again and again he tried after the tempting morsel, but at last had to give it
up, and walked away with his nose in the air, saying: “I am sure they are
sour.”

------
snoldak924
I have a hard time believing the magnet story, but that is tangential to the
story.

I've used SugarSync for a couple years, and Mozy before that. I literally
never think about my backups, except when I get a new computer and download
from the cloud. Total cost: under $80/year.

I'm not sure what's so hard about that, but apparently backups need to be
"easier".

